# NEED SOCKS, SOCKS, and SOCKS for Marines Please!



## rodstowing (Mar 29, 2011)

OK Mud in my Blood friends I need a huge favor.... My nephew Cameron is in Afganistan with his fellow Marines and NEED SOCKS! Lets overwhelm the Eco Marines with plenty, they are gonna be pushing out of the main FOB (foward operating base) and socks will be an issue with no laundry service.. Cameron has asked if we could send socks... So what do you say we hook the Devil Dawgs up with some socks.. Thank you

LCPL Cameron Morrow
2D LAR BN, E CO
UNIT 73510
FPO AE 09510-3510


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

What kind? Boot Socks? White Crew socks?


----------



## rodstowing (Mar 29, 2011)

Yes sir boot socks. Thank you


----------



## 2010Bruterider (Jun 20, 2010)

I'm in. That is the least i can do for them. Considering what they do for me, i'll get on it right away. Thanks for letting us help.


----------



## rodstowing (Mar 29, 2011)

Thank you Bruterider


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Good deal. I'll try to pick some up too.


----------



## rodstowing (Mar 29, 2011)

Thanks 425!


----------



## rodstowing (Mar 29, 2011)

He rides also guys! From Deridder LA


----------



## rodstowing (Mar 29, 2011)

A message from Camerons Mom on my Facebook post


I am Camerons mom and I was reading all the posts, I honestly am at lost for words, thank you, a special Thanks to my brother-in-law Joey for helping get the word out to everyone. Cameron and his fellow Marines will be out in the desert approx 2 months. The post office has flat rate boxes, you can stuff them with everything doesnt matter how much it weighs, and it will be a flat rate. Again my heartfelt thanks to you all...


----------



## 2010Bruterider (Jun 20, 2010)

I sent some out yesterday afternoon, the post office lady said it generally takes 2 wks to get there. I hope the guys are around when they come in. Thanks for giving me the opportunity to help Rod.


----------



## rodstowing (Mar 29, 2011)

2010Bruterider said:


> I sent some out yesterday afternoon, the post office lady said it generally takes 2 wks to get there. I hope the guys are around when they come in. Thanks for giving me the opportunity to help Rod.



Man thank you very much! Thats awesome!


----------

